# any rigid forks for bmx hubs



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

im just gonna use the bb7's from my GT for my shonky but now im looking for a rigid fork that i can use a bmx hub laced to a mtb rim on. ive been waiting for the ns fundamental but i want to get my bike built for summer.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Any fork? w/ 10mm drops? and 3/8 axle?


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

i.e. everything that's not a thru-axle...


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Not to much. Do you want 3/8 drops w/ 14mm axle?


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Blk Mrkt is now producing rigid 26-inch forks. *

Specs*
Name: Contraband 26-inch Rigid Fork
Weight: 2.49 lbs
Axle to Crown: 435mm
Rake: 33mm
Steer Tube Length: 162mm
Fork Legs: 31.75mm

The Contraband fork uses an aluminum extrusion insert for strength, is set up to be run without brakes, has double-butted, "4Q Baked" (S&M Pitchfork technology) steel legs and has 3/8" (10mm) dropouts.

The Contraband 26" fork is made in the U.S.A. here at S&M Bikes.

MSRP is $129.99 USD and it is available in black for now; we are considering offering a chrome version if there is demand.


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

wow that blk mrkt is exactly what i was looking for
im gonna order one tomarrow


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

That blkmrkt/s&m fork is badjazz! I'd like to try one, would be primo with a pilot or marykate hub.

Identiti also makes a version of the Rebate for reg bolt-on hubs w/ 100mm spacing. Also a great fork.


----------



## cholo (Nov 25, 2006)

I just got one of these today. 1.12Kg on my digi scale. That is silly light. Almost *makes me nervous* light...

The steerer seems really short--162mm. I haven't mounted it yet; I do not think I'll be able to use spacers under my stem.

I like it though. It is really is a 26" Pitchfork. Cool.


----------



## bryang (Apr 24, 2004)

SE also sells a 26" Landing Gear, suspension corrected, chrome plate, no brake mounts for $80 retail.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Looks dec.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

cholo said:


> I just got one of these today. 1.12Kg on my digi scale. That is silly light. Almost *makes me nervous* light...
> 
> The steerer seems really short--162mm. I haven't mounted it yet; I do not think I'll be able to use spacers under my stem.
> 
> I like it though. It is really is a 26" Pitchfork. Cool.


Quick Draw McGraw.  
Let us know how that bad mammajamma of a utensil works out!


----------



## cholo (Nov 25, 2006)

Will do. 

I was in need of a fork and when I saw this hit the market, I acted fast.  

I'm waiting for some other parts to arrive; when they get here, I'll post pics...


----------



## cholo (Nov 25, 2006)

I still haven't put this fork on my bike. I'm still waiting for some parts to arrive.










I do not care for star nuts. They tend to slip from vibration resulting in a constant loose headset. It seems to be common with forks that have slippery heat treated and hardened steerers. The star nuts just don't seem to bite into them. I wish they would have welded in a star nut. It makes it a bit more secure and seems to reinforce the steerer from the clamping pressure of the stem. Some of you may have crushed or crimped the steerer by over tightening the stem (I'm guilty of it). Well, this fork has an aluminum insert to help reinforce the steerer tube from bending (guilty of that also). It's a good idea, but it won't allow a headset lock. Fearing the 4Q baked (whatever) steerer might not allow a star nut to bite, I decided to go with the Drive Technologies wedgie.

https://www.drivebmx.com/

It is light weight aluminum, easy to install, highly resistent to slipping, and also reinforces the steerer. Cool beans, here's what it looks like installed:










Unfortunately, the cap looks like a washer. kinda ugly. Yeah, functional, but I'm kind of a geek and can't leave things alone. I remembered I had a Potts mod S&M cap:










That looks better and the S&M seemed appropriate. Then I realized the Drive Tech nut is threaded the same as a freestyle star nut. Sweet! A Tree Bike Co. one piece cap/bolt should work:










Much cleaner. The drive wedgie does seem to be slightly lighter than a star nut. And much easier to install.

Yes, I'm getting my geek on...


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

cholo said:


> I still haven't put this fork on my bike. I'm still waiting for some parts to arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha, cool write up on that thought process.

Nice Tree H10. That's what I've been rocking this season too, very smooth and trick, esp. with the bar-ends. :thumbsup:

Really wanna see that fork on a bike. What hub you going with?


----------



## cholo (Nov 25, 2006)

I have a generic one right now, but it is really smooth and strong. I added some speed bearings to it and there is no really good reason to change it except it isn't in fashion. I'll probably lace up a Marmoset in the next few days though...

Here's a pic of the A2C. It looks like the spec's are accurate. It's about the same as a DMR:










The tape angles from the drops to the crown, making it look like about 440mm on the tape, but it is 435mm:










This fork is so light. I hope it holds up for me...I hope to have it on tomorrow...


----------



## cholo (Nov 25, 2006)

These aren't the best pictures, but you get the idea:


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

what headset cap did you use the h10, h14, h18, h24, or h25


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

cholo said:


> These aren't the best pictures, but you get the idea:


that looks sick. much better that those lame looking massivly suspension corrected pieces of junk...


----------



## cholo (Nov 25, 2006)

The cap is an H10.


----------

